# Sportsman's Warehouse



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

So..........
I got official word that we are getting a Sportsman Warehouse in Cedar City !!!!!
It is going in the old Staples store. They are going to expand the building. 
Construction starts soon. 
I know they are not perfect, but will be a huge upgrade for Cedar City. 
It will be like a kid in a candy store for me. Will save my pennies for the opening.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya thats cool. I actually like sportsman's alot. I havent had a bad experience.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Start saving your money now.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I felt the same way when the one in St George opened.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Never had a bad experience in Sportsmans.......just a no frills sporting goods place. I choose them over all the other options in my area hands down.------SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I try to buy from them first when I need something as long as the price is not too far out of line. Try to keep the local guys in business first.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It will be a great addition to Cedar, but I hope it doesn't hurt the local guys too much.

It is interesting to see what the Temple brings in, I'm still waiting for the Chuck O Rama announcement:grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And Cedar City used to be such a nice little college town back 40 years ago when I worked down there.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That's funny Critter, that's when I was going to College at good old SUSC.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I guess being as Fish Tech isn't going to open down there, Sportsmans could be a poor next choice. I hate the place myself.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

2full said:


> That's funny Critter, that's when I was going to College at good old SUSC.


I drove through there a few years ago coming back from Vegas and I didn't recognize a single thing and I drove from the south end all the way through on main street to the north side.

It really surprised me at how much it grew. But then after 40 years I couldn't expect it to stay the same.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

It'll be nice to have one that close!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Whahoo! First Walmart came in, then Ace Hardware, then Cal-Ranch, then IFA, then Sports Authority, (not necessarily in that order) and now Sportsmens Warehouse? Hoyle's Archery and Bulloch Drug Sporting Goods section are long gone, Sports Authority is now gone and Ron's Sporting Goods can't be far behind. And now we're building a Temple. I love Cedar City, but it looks like it's time to move out a little further than Enoch, maybe to NewCastle or Enterprise?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

IFA has been in Cedar City since the late 30's, or early 40's. 
Some of the guys that are about my dad's age say their first job
was plucking turkeys at IFA for the holiday season. 
Have gradually evolved into a retail type store.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh, sure. Cedar City goes and gets a Sportsman's Warehouse once I move! Oh, well. Now I live north of the Payson-Dixon line and I can go to a Sportman's Warehouse, Scheels, or two different Cabelas locations. If only I had money to buy crap when I go there!


----------

